# Holland, MI Queen Rearing Course



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Holland Area Beekeepers is sponsoring a queen rearing course by Dr. Larry Connor. The Southeast Michigan Beekeepers association is sponsoring the same course on the East side of MI somewhere.

The course was created as a way to develop local queens by and for local beekeepers. The course will be fairly intensive, hands-on training in queen rearing with the clear objective of each student’s becoming competent in the basics of raising queens and mating them in mating nucs. Students are expected to participate in all sessions or to provide a substitute if necessary.
The course follows the seasonal buildup and starts in late may and runs into late June, and concentrates on both traditional and new techniques. The course runs 24 hours in 6 sessions. A certificate of completion will be given to those students who successfully produce, in the opinion of the instructor, well-reared queens that lay a normal worker brood pattern. The course will be held only if we have 20 students.

Dates and times:
Session 1: Standard Queen Handling and Evaluation Skills
Friday, May 16, 4-8 pm 

Session 2: Queen Cell Starting – Traditional and Non-traditional
Friday, May 23, 4-8 pm 

Session 3: Queen Cell Finishing and Drone Production
Saturday, May 24, 10am-12 

Session 4: Queen Cell Caging, Nucleus production and Celling Nucs
Monday, June 2, 4-8pm 

Session 5: New Queen Evaluation, Nuc Evaluation
*Saturday, June 21, 9am – 1 

Session 6: Bee Breeding and Selection Techniques
*Saturday, June 21, 2-5pm 

*Note Session 5&6 are on the same day

Registration fee is $150 to cover the cost of bees, equipment, materials, and instructor. 20 people need to be signed up for the class to proceed, checks won’t be cashed until the course is full.

To register, drop me a PM and I will give you the phone number and email to contact. (I wasn’t authorized to publish this on the web so didn’t want to publish that)


----------

